# Using Sky card in another box abroad



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I know this is a well discussed subject, just wanted to check who has done this. I have a spare digibox, and want to know if i have to let sky know i will be using it abroad with my own sky card. Saves unplugging all those cables and then forgetting where they were in the first place anyone done this?Someone said you have to phone them when you get to your destination. Imagine phoning from France, it's bad enough getting through from U.K


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Don't how true it is, but believe Sky do not like you taking there digiboxes abroad or it maybe the card. I would just plug the box in, in another room at home apply to sky for another card and say nothing. Then take it out and use it abroad..

I use my Pace abroad with sky card and have had no problems receiving a signal..


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I used to hate unplugging the umbilicals but solved the problem with sticky labels... 

don't recommend you tell Sky that you'll be using it abroad, there's something about it only being licenced for the Uk.

We 'plug' in the spare at home (helps with what goes where) and take the one with the subscription. it should be OK as long as you connect every 3 or 4 days or so... no need to phone them! 
(we had it disconnected for 7 days with no problem... no guarantees though!)


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

No need to inform sky, if you take your original box and card you will get all you are paying for ,if you use a spare box and your subs card then only free view will be available ,
the card reqs sycronising to the box ,only sky can do that


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You are required to have your Sky box connected to your telephone line for the first 12 months of your contract. After that there is no obligation to do so therefore Sky do not know whether your box is still in your home or not.
If you have the full Sky package including the premium channels ie Sky film channels and Sky sports channels and you wish to access them all when abroad you will have to take your box to which the card is 'married'.
If you take just your card and use it in a spare box you will receive all the channels up to but excluding the premium channels.


----------

